# The Great Writer



## Jazzey (Feb 10, 2009)

Great Writer

There was once a young man who, in his youth, professed his desire to become a great writer.

When asked to define "great" he said, "I want to write stuff that the whole world will read, stuff that people will react to on a truly emotional level, stuff that will make them scream, cry, howl in pain and anger!"

He now writes error messages for Microsoft Corporation. -


----------



## Halo (Feb 10, 2009)

:loveit:


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 11, 2009)

great joke for my computer son


----------



## amastie (Feb 12, 2009)

:funny:
Great post.  Will share it


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 12, 2009)

Be careful what you wish for, huh?


----------

